

Show HN: Start an entirely new kind of communication - thanesh
http://anememe.com

======
thanesh
go nuts on this page. draw something.

[http://anememe.com/app?external_template_id=QzxDaWbW8xcpV0A6...](http://anememe.com/app?external_template_id=QzxDaWbW8xcpV0A6y3DE)

